# Looking for a place to Squirrel hunt.



## Smokee Dee (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I am new to the forum and I am new to hunting, I am looking for a great place to go hunting squirrels. 

Right now I have 2 places. Either place is really hard to trek through during the winter time. 

Anyways I am looking for a great place I can pay for a day to go hunting that's easy to trekk through thanks.

Derek,


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

What area do you want to hunt?


----------



## Smokee Dee (Jan 7, 2013)

davi5982 said:


> What area do you want to hunt?


Hi Davi, I would like to hunt close to Traverse city or in the Manton area. 


Hopefully some where near Tc.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok I'm in the Clare area, if you ever get down this way I have a spot for you.


----------



## Smokee Dee (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds good Davi, I know the spring season is coming for some small game. I am not sure if I can wait until september to try my skill at squirrel hunting.

I may try for a few red squirrels.


----------

